
Top Seattle-based Startups - s_reid9
http://blog.500miles.io/2016/02/11/top-seattle-based-startups/
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
I continue to be amazed that (a) Algorithmia is still around and (b) anybody
takes them seriously.

